# Buckskin targets.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

My grandfather made me a buckskin jacket when I was a little boy. Unfortunately the jacket was ruined over the years but I could not just Toss it. So I found a use for the leather. Thanks pops. 6 layers of deerskin two layers of plastic. (Thwack sound) thanks for looking.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

If this is in the wrong section I'm sorry and can a mod move it please?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This looks to be as good a place as any. But if you want it moved somewhere else, just say the word.

Those look like fine targets ... should last quite a while. I have made targets from leather, and they are very satisfying to shoot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> This looks to be as good a place as any. But if you want it moved somewhere else, just say the word.
> 
> Those look like fine targets ... should last quite a while. I have made targets from leather, and they are very satisfying to shoot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


thanks Charles


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Nice work! I like the triangle shape you went with.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice targets! They should last a good long while!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

from the picture alone they look very well made . have fun with your targets !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm targets !

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Those look good. They might even spin upwards if you hang them on a tight line, right? Good sound , cool visual effect. Win, win.

Nice one, or two actually,
SF


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like to shoot and build leather targetz, a good use for old leather !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments guys


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool idea Love it my friend~OM


----------

